# Perch Type?



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

All:

What type of perches do you like, and why are they appropriate for certain situations?

I'm looking at a loft space of approximately 6'x8' to hold perhaps 20 birds. These birds will be flyers. No breeders, I'll have a different area for breeding pairs.

I assume box perches prevent some of the fighting and dominance issues, as the birds can't as easily see another bird next to them, correct?

Should you have a some individual perches in addition to your box perches?

Thoughts welcome- Thanks!

Don


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Which ever type you decide to use--or maybe have both types-you need 1 & 1/2 perch per bird. 20 birds = 30 perches
And the Flyers will also mate-up. Unless you separate the cocks & hens. -Then the hens may mate.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Which ever type you decide to use--or maybe have both types-you need 1 & 1/2 perch per bird. 20 birds = 30 perches
> And the Flyers will also mate-up. Unless you separate the cocks & hens. -Then the hens may mate.


Or the cocks may mate. But we probably shouldn't talk about that.


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I would consider the amount of time it will take to clean your perches. If you are building your own, consider a box type perch with a slanted bottom. That will make cleaning easier. Also the box style, cuts down on drafts, in the winter and like you said fighting is minimized. If cost is a factor the v-shaped perches are much more economical. And like Sky TX said more perches than birds!!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

redleg23 said:


> I would consider the amount of time it will take to clean your perches. If you are building your own, consider a box type perch with a slanted bottom. That will make cleaning easier. Also the box style, cuts down on drafts, in the winter and like you said fighting is minimized. If cost is a factor the v-shaped perches are much more economical. And like Sky TX said more perches than birds!!


My first attempt at a loft/coop had four box perches and four nesting boxes. When I realized that they didn't want to roost in the nesting boxes, I added four V perches. I have eight perches and six birds, but they still all try to crowd into the end of the coop that is more sheltered. I'm going to cover the other end, and maybe I can get them to spread out.


----------

